# Snobs!!!!!



## fent (Jun 24, 2009)

sorry people but our hobby is getting snobby!! we were down in devon last week and. on finishing our holiday faced a ten hour drive home,,so I was up at six and quietly moved off the pitch..and emptied the waste water to be given the dirtiest look by a stuck up old (_Offensive term removed by moderators_)!!!!!I asked her what her problem was .to be told I was inconsideret!!! bad spelling!! sorry folks but if we cant but up with vans moving two an fro get a hotel and not a campsite!!! oh and bye the way Im not sorry for telling you to _(Offensive term removed by moderators)_ off!!!!!!!!

_(Mod Note. Not a very nice first post. I think you should read the forum rules very carefully before posting again. Start 
>> here <<)_


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

er.... welcom to the site, fent. A bit of a sweeping generalisation, perhaps? Maybe she was a bit annoyed at being woken up, and why is she a snob, can't common people can get annoyed at things like that as well?


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

One is not a snob thank you, at least that's what ones butler tells one!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow what a first time angry post. 8O 
If you always behave in such a manor then no wonder people got upset around you, please dont pull up next to me. I couldnt stand the anger 8O 8O


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome to the friendly forum!! 8O 8O


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*snob*

6am is a bit early to be running your engine and be moving about, surley you understand that. You certainly would have woken people up and it must be obvious that this would not have been welcomed. Would it not have been better to just quietly explain that you had a long journey in front to you, I am sure she would have understood or accepted you had to be moving even if she wasn't please about it. I do not think F off was acceptable, it was insulting and unnessessary. I hope not to meet you on a site or be parked next to you!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

I can't see how that makes the woman snobby :roll: what on earh as that got to do with the way she reacted.


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

may I ask how you would describe yourself fent


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Fent
I think you are the snob.
Don't want you next to me on a site, thank you very much.


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

i think we all agree fent is out of order, and that is why a lot of sites prohibit early and late movement on site, if anybody need to leave that early they should make use of the late arrival area and empty there waste at a more friendly hr.


----------



## toojo (Dec 4, 2008)

Silence is deafening???????????


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

> Silence is deafening???????????


Ssshhh :!:


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

*snobs*

hi,agree with all karlb says.you were lucky that you moved at that time.some camp sites do restrict early and late arrivals,for good reason.im up at six on work days,and while im often awake on my hols having a cuppa would not dream of starting up and doing all the jobs that could have been done last night.its very inconsiderate.site rules often state no movement after10pm or before 9am.think you need to look at site rules in future,and tell wardens if you plan to move off at crack of dawn.we can all say we have long journeys ahead.!!!


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I have occasionally had to leave at ungodly hours. I empty my tanks the night before (before 9pm). I would ask if I can park near the exit and the two times I have asked this has been ok'd by the warden.

I HATE!!! being woken up by inconsiderate sods so try not to be one myself.

Perhaps a little bit of consideration on your part would avoid the dirty looks and the need to air your limited vocabulary.

Karl


----------



## Damchief (Oct 19, 2006)

As has been said by everyone else (without the need for expletives), why do you think YOUR needs should come before everyone elses? We've certainly done long days travelling but have made sure we're prepped the night before - everything away, waste done, water topped up, loo emptied etc.. On days when we don't, and with 3 kids inc. a baby, I certainly do not appreciate having my precious rest (which probably will have been brief following night wake-ups) cut short by an inconsiderate **** (not going to write the word - there's another piece of advice for future posting) like you. You should count yourself lucky you were NOT parked next to me because you would have got a darn sight more detailed explanation of my mood than a dirty look!

Damchief's other half


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Well fent surely if you had a ten hour drive home it would have been more sensible to have left the day before and split the journey in two! lot less stressful!
If you had woken me at that time of day you might have ended up wearing the contents of your waste tank. (but only if you are smaller than me)
Enjoy your motorhoming but please post on here where you are going to stay so I can avoid it.

Turn me back to front and you have me BONS :? :?


----------



## toojo (Dec 4, 2008)

I think the poor guy came on here looking for support.lol.


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

is there really a 6 am i have heard about this time of day but never believed it.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

firewood said:


> is there really a 6 am i have heard about this time of day but never believed it.


 :lol: :lol: well park by Fent then and you will know all about it :lol: :lol:


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

sweetie said:


> Well fent surely if you had a ten hour drive home it would have been more sensible to have left the day before and split the journey in two! lot less stressful!


There are very good reasons why professional drivers are not allowed to drive for ten hours at a stretch. It would do no harm for the rest of we amateurs to emulate them.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

locovan said:


> firewood said:
> 
> 
> > is there really a 6 am i have heard about this time of day but never believed it.
> ...


well ive never been up the crack of dawn b4


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Well, I don't think the lady was a snob, just unimpressed and being woken by such an inconsiderate camper. I too would have been unimpressed if fent had woken me at that time on my well-earned break!

Fent I find the post offensive and hope that future posts will be more considerate of others, as should be your actions!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I find it interesting that Fent posted the one obnoxious comment and then has not been heard from since. 8O 

He joined today, made the one post and has not replied to any of the often quite strong comments in reply. I have to say I agree with the sentiment of ALL the replies - moving noisily at 0600 is antisocial and will cause considerable friction. :evil: 

I wonder whether this is a post simply designed to cause anger and annoyance? If so the best answer is to simply ignore it and not get drawn down to his low level of lack of appreciation of others and the insults that are so apparent in his post. :!: 

The person concerned was not being a snob, simply an annoyed person at having their peaceful day shattered by the inconsiderate actions of someone so thoughtless and uncaring.

Just so long as he does not park near me at any site and behave in such a manner.  

I also would strongly recommend reading the site rules if he intends to reply ever, although I hope he will not!  

Dave


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

I bet he had a generator as well!!!

C.


----------



## chris1955 (Aug 25, 2008)

You could easily have avoided all this self inflicted grief by emptying all necessary waste tanks and rubbish disposal the night before. You then as we do if we set off early politely warn campers either side of us that will be moving off early, but we will try to be as quiet as possible. Were really quite happy bunch us chuggers and tuggers.

Chris


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

CliveMott said:


> I bet he had a generator as well!!!
> 
> C.


probably briggs & stratton :evil:


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Ha ha, what a way to start posting, fent you must be a loon to run around at that time of the day and expect not to annoy the patrons near you!!


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

Empty tanks night before, start her up and drive off on tickover

Your neighbours will not even notice, we've woken up on many Aires with different or missing neigbours a bit of thought for others and you'll never get another dirty look

An added bonus is that your elderly fellow holiday makers won't have to put up with your foul language either


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

Hello to fent,

You found our website and related a bad experience, for both you and for the female you perceived as being snobby. I hope that the rest of that day/ten hour drive went well.

As MotorHoming is indeed 'Our Hobby' (to quote you) you will find on this site a wealth of experience and a range of views - some of which you may not always find yourself to be in agreement with.

But - Our common aim here is always to help each other in every way to enjoy 'our hobby'.

Please reflect on the range of the above responses & try (calmly) to view that situation from the other persons angle. Perhaps you could then avoid encountering, and reacting to, another 'Motorhome-Rage' flashpoint scenario.


Quick Dit on Snobs/Rage:

Only last week, during a rain shower, I innocently stepped beneath the overhang of a private accommodation block to await an imminent mobile call.

At once an elderly female in the nearest ground floor flat flung open her window and, in her cut glass plummy voice, raved endlessly on about how that place was private property and how 'You People' (moi) were continually trespassing, etc, etc. Yet this place was only a few paces from the pavement & I had never been there before!

When she briefly paused for breath I apologised politely and profusely - TWICE - but still her tirade continued. Although I was dressed in quite smart casuals (tie/jacket etc.) she had obviously perceived me as her last straw, and she was thus unable to accept my mea culpas/polite apologies.

By then I was seething & almost boiling at her unreasonable attitude because she had overstressed her case. She did have a point (as perhaps your female had, too) but if I had I reacted nothing would have been gained.

So I just smiled and walked away, although it hurt to do it!!

On reflection, I thought it was v. sad that someone had become so upset over what (to me) was really insignificant - but to her it was clearly a big deal.

So fent, check out the rest of this superb site/community and weigh up the value to you of sharing your other experiences and queries and you find that you will be made welcome here.

From: He-with-a-bitten-Tongue (and only a little of it in his cheek!)

Bob L


----------



## fent (Jun 24, 2009)

I suppose an apology from me is the order of the day,, and sorry again to offend people,
Iamb not going to make any excusses,only to say circumstances on the day werent as many of you good people described... 
Im certainly not on here to try to offend any one, nor am I an angry camper....my family have enjoyed many years happily camping and carravaning wuthout any problems..
but I am sorry for my angry first post.. wont happen again.....


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice one Fent.


----------



## chris1955 (Aug 25, 2008)

Good on ya fent. We all have bad days, just think a little a more before you speak next time. 

Chris


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Accepted.

Moving vans at before 6am happens on aires as I can testify from Calais last Friday morning, but all done very quietly apart from the unmistakeable T2 VW, but even then he was away quickly.

One huge van arrived beside us well after bed time Thursday and we never heard a thing.


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan (Oct 26, 2008)

:lol: least said soonest mended :lol: 
Brian and Marion


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

To the tune of Big Ben striking the hour.....

Troll, Troll, Troll, Troll, 
Troll, Troll, Troll, Troll, 
Troll, Troll, Troll, Troll, 

Troll, Troll, Troll, Troll, 

It's a Troll, 

It's a Troll,

It's a Troll,

It's a Troll,

Please, please, please........Do not feed the Trolls.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I/we always try to get up around 6/7am and move off not too long after, we like to get out and about, maybe breakfast in a nice cafe, we're not ones to sit around all day, this is why we bought the MH, to get out and see things, if you want to stay in bed or lounge about all morning stay at home.

I can see your points but, he said he


fent said:


> quietly moved off the pitch..and emptied the waste water


 maybe he met a not very nice person, and it being early, reacted the wrong way, probably a little stressed he let her have it with both barrels, probably not the best approach, and the bad language won't have helped.

I'm not defending fent, but, non of us are perfect, maybe if he hadn't got grief of this woman, he would have otherwise left the site quietly, OK he didn't empty his water the night before, so he had to drive to the dump point on the way out of the site.

All I would criticise him for is the bad language, and lack of planning, something we could all be guilty of in our first days of camping.

Kev.

PS, this is why we wild camp, no one to pi$$ off or pi$$ us off.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Give him a chance Angus. 

_"Let he who is without sin cast the first stone."_ :?

Dave


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

We are all different I have met some horrors on campsites both here and abroad. Which is worse a gang of students celbrating the end of term until 6a.m. or an early ,quiet,leaver. Mine is meeting Margaret Beckett on a French site at night? I am still in thereapy!!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Don't worry about it Fent. 

Welcome to MHF........ it takes a while to get used to how to approach forums, its a great place so enjoy. There is a chance to make loads of friends who have the same hobby

stew


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

bigfoot said:


> We are all different I have met some horrors on campsites both here and abroad. Which is worse a gang of students celbrating the end of term until 6a.m. or an early ,quiet,leaver. Mine is meeting Margaret Beckett on a French site at night? I am still in thereapy!!


do you mean the MP, if so daylight would be scary enough for me.

Kev.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

fent said:


> I suppose an apology from me is the order of the day,, and sorry again to offend people,
> Iamb not going to make any excusses,only to say circumstances on the day werent as many of you good people described...
> Im certainly not on here to try to offend any one, nor am I an angry camper....my family have enjoyed many years happily camping and carravaning wuthout any problems..
> but I am sorry for my angry first post.. wont happen again.....


I have only just seen this sorry We do get some funny people who come on here and make michief so Im sorry I got the wrong impression of you.  
You meet funny people when away camping but they are in the minority as you also meet great people who are kind and helpful (like us on the forum).
You have to grow a thick skin in life dont you.
Dont let this spoil your future camping I hope you enjoy your next outing  just keep taking the pills :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

when Margaret Beckett was Foreign Sec. her body guards were put up in B&B or hotels next to the campsites when she was caravanning (second home?) and these guys were all ex SAS!!
Just think she was nearly elected Speaker!!


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi again fent,

Good to see you back up here with your apols.

Stay with us !

Bob L


----------



## LazyRover (Apr 13, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> _"Let he who is without sin cast the first stone."_ :?


... and please ask that atheist with the big rock to put it down


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Give him a chance Angus.
> 
> _"Let he who is without sin cast the first stone."_ :?
> 
> Dave


EH ?

Do you know what a Troll is ?


----------



## Deno (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi 
The definition of an internet troll from the urban dictionary.

"Being a pr**k on the internet because you can. Typically unleashing one or more cynical or sarcastic remarks on an innocent by-stander, because it's the internet and, hey, you can. 

Guy: "I just found the coolest ninja pencil in existence." 
Other Guy: "I just found the most retarded thread in existence."" 

I dont see any similarity with the OP but with others maybe! 

Deno


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Deno said:


> Hi
> The definition of an internet troll from the urban dictionary.
> 
> "Being a pr**k on the internet because you can. Typically unleashing one or more cynical or sarcastic remarks on an innocent by-stander, because it's the internet and, hey, you can.
> ...


OK, I give in, What the Fred is a Ninja pencil when it's had its breakfast.

Kev.


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

Kev,

Is your GOOGLE not working today??

Try this if you have time to spare/waste.

http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=Ninja+pencil&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Angus

I keep a Great Big Billy Goat Gruff, so Trolls don't worry me one bit. :lol: :lol: 

I don't think the OP is one though - just needed a bit of a shove in the right direction.

Time will tell though, as it always does. :? :wink: 

Dave


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

Agreed.

Once I saw his apology, I reckoned he was straight up.
At, first sight I thought his post was a Troll.

Troll acusation formally withdrawn.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I thought it might be rude, burritint.

And Dave shouldn't that be gentle persuasion not "shove" he/she might shove back.

Kev.


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

Deno said:


> Hi
> The definition of an internet troll from the urban dictionary.
> 
> "Being a pr**k on the internet because you can. Typically unleashing one or more cynical or sarcastic remarks on an innocent by-stander, because it's the internet and, hey, you can.
> ...


So you had to look it up, yet you feel qualified to comment ?
:?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I might be a Troll, I'd look it up, but can't be ar sed today , me googley thing is running sloooooooooooooooooooow.

Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

do they mean me

Kev


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Nice one Fent, enjoy your time here :wink:


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

I don't put it down to snobbery, I put down to the camping industry in general who are causing problems by not moving with the times and providing suitable provision for people with motorhomes who are only staying one night, before moving on early the next morning.

It is not supprising that the gin & tonic brigade get upset when woken
at 6am with a thick head having partied (quietly) untill the early hours.

I'm not saying it right or wrong for them to complain. But I am saying it's wrong of campsites to keep people prisoner until others have got out of their pit. This greatly hinders the people who love to TOUR around the UK.

I think there should be a major review of the planning laws relating to caravan and campsites, forcing them to offer hard standing pitches in one area of the site for people who only require one overnight stay. There should no restriction on movement from these pitches. People facing a eight hour drive don't want to be sat in their vans twiddling their thumbs waiting for the gates to be unlocked.

Is it not supprising that so many people are turning to Wildcamping not because of the costs, but because of the freedom to tour without restrictions.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You tell em Zozzer.

Kev.


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

Well I guess what I would take out of this post is that the majority of people on here, although have greatly differing opinions are honest decent respectful people 
Bri


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

brianamelia said:


> Well I guess what I would take out of this post is that the majority of people on here, although have greatly differing opinions are honest decent respectful people
> Bri


Are you sure you're on the right web site.

Kev.


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

Aye but I didnt say who the minority were
Bri


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thank you for that Fent, we all do it at times! 

"Act in haste, repent at leisure" 

Dave


----------



## Deno (Jan 17, 2008)

Angus said "So you had to look it up, yet you feel qualified to comment ?"


Obviously the irony of your own post accusing Fent of being a troll is lost on you completely.
Deno


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

[:[/quote]
well ive never been up the crack of dawn b4[/quote]

I certainly hope you hav`ent . :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Dawn has to be seen to be appreciated.

Kev.

I like ear warmers.

Kev.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Dawn has to be seen to be appreciated.


I quite agee!

Lovely girl Dawn . . . legs up to her armpits! 8O :lol:

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No, I'd better not. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

That Zebedee, is trying to get me into trouble again.

Kev.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Like, you need my help Kev?? 8O 8O :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave


P.S. Get back on topic or we'll both be in the clag!! 8O


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

Deno said:


> Angus said "So you had to look it up, yet you feel qualified to comment ?"
> 
> Obviously the irony of your own post accusing Fent of being a troll is lost on you completely.
> Deno


thank you thats what i thought


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

it'll be handbags at Dawn.

Kev.


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

and i thought it was going to get interesting then, go on fent give it another go. dennis


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

Deno said:


> Obviously the irony of your own post accusing Fent of being a troll is lost on you completely.
> Deno


That was the whole point..........
I was accusing him of being a Troll
and then baiting him....
i.e. being a Troll myself....

but thanks for pointing it out to me

at least someone took the bait


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

confused.com

Kev.


----------

